# My Ormsby guitar build #1



## esp_eraser (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Peoples of the Interwebz

Just wanted to share my current guitar build with you all.
I'm currently having a hypemachine run guitar built by Ormsby guitars of Perth, Australia
So far the service has been beyond exceptional, the communication A1 and a fantastic experience all round.
There are many fine timbers being used in this run, and I think alot of people will take notice once complete.

To the specs:
Olt on
6 string multiscale
Black limba body
Walnut burl top
Pme neck
Tasmanian oak fretboard
Black hardware
2 x vol, no tone with coil tap
Ormsby custom wound pickups
Black pearloid binding
Oiled body and head, satin finish neck

Very keen to see how this pans out

Firstly, the mockup




My alternative mockup, loved the bocote board but the tassie oak had more contrast to body for my tastes.



Beautiful Walnut burl selected for top











Tassie oak plank for fret boards








Pale moon ebony with some light streaking for scarf jointed neck 








One piece black limba body




Yay! Fb's being cut to size
















Tasty fretboards for your viewing pleasure




Neck blanks being cut down, mines to the left




In the middle








Name that part..




Find my body!!




Looking forward to this build being completed and looking forward to my next ormsby build.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jul 24, 2014)

Can't wait until you paint that neck solid black! Lol just kidding, this thing is going to be br00tal.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 25, 2014)

PALE MOON EBONY NECK?

You make me so angry with envy.


----------



## patsanger (Jul 25, 2014)

No, no... not black - you are staining that neck fluorescent green, right? 

Seeing all of your guitar come together is awesome... that is gonna be one awesome guitar.


----------



## esp_eraser (Aug 1, 2014)

Forgot to put in, green glow in dark side dots:




And a single shark at 12th fret in black pearl


----------



## ferret (Aug 1, 2014)

Following this.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 1, 2014)

Very cool. But I will never understand doing fanned frets on a 6 string. Its not needed at all.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 1, 2014)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Very cool. But I will never understand doing fanned frets on a 6 string. Its not needed at all.



I literally cannot play a standard fretted guitar. The wrist angles causes tendon issues which are extremely painful with a sharp burning sensation that arrives within 10 minutes, and stops me playing. When I designed this fret layout it was to solve that. It does. Standard frets require a near 90deg bend at your wrist. Multiscales require zero. 

The bass side has more definition, a higher tension, and therefore I can run a smaller string to get the same 'tone' as a larger one (42 versus 46). The smaller string has a more linear sustain. You could just build a longer scale length. See the first point...

I will never understand why you need 7 strings for hate. A keyboard is doing you just fine.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 2, 2014)

Looooooooooooove the pale moon! 
I would so love to see palemoon+purpleheart sometimes.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 2, 2014)

looking awesome so far...


----------



## esp_eraser (Aug 2, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Looooooooooooove the pale moon!
> I would so love to see palemoon+purpleheart sometimes.



Awesome idea


----------



## esp_eraser (Sep 23, 2014)

A few more updates, enjoy


----------



## immortalx (Sep 23, 2014)

Can't wait to see that pale moon ebony neck carved!
Every time I watch updates from Perry's work I fear I'm gonna die from guitar porn overdose


----------



## crg123 (Sep 23, 2014)

What?! A pale moon ebony neck?! That's crazy/ awesome.


----------



## patsanger (Sep 23, 2014)

Damn that black pearl inlay shark looks great! And it's pretty close to the mockup...


----------



## esp_eraser (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep Perry nailed what I was after re: inlay .
Nothing over or understated just something that compliments the board and breaks it up. 
It serves it's purpose well.


----------



## esp_eraser (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Le Jeff (Oct 5, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Standard frets require a near 90deg bend at your wrist. Multiscales require zero.


 Sorry, but can you elaborate? Reaching around the neck to play notes is why your wrist has to bend. It doesn't matter if the frets are arranged for a multi-scale guitar or are traditional, they're in basically the same place - on the fingerboard. If the neck and bridge were clocked some amount to the body I'd get what you're saying about less wrist angle.


----------



## ZeroTolerance94 (Oct 5, 2014)

Fanned frets on a 6 string. Awesome!

What's the scale length fan?


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 5, 2014)

Le Jeff said:


> Sorry, but can you elaborate? Reaching around the neck to play notes is why your wrist has to bend. It doesn't matter if the frets are arranged for a multi-scale guitar or are traditional, they're in basically the same place - on the fingerboard. If the neck and bridge were clocked some amount to the body I'd get what you're saying about less wrist angle.



Fret a power chord at the first fret. Now pretend the fret is on an angle, and match that angle. One uses your wrist bent at nearly its full extension, using tendons, one doesn't. One causes RSI in my arm, one doesn't. Some people change the way they play, to suit, some don't. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Le Jeff (Oct 8, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Fret a power chord at the first fret. Now pretend the fret is on an angle, and match that angle. One uses your wrist bent at nearly its full extension, using tendons, one doesn't. One causes RSI in my arm, one doesn't. Some people change the way they play, to suit, some don't. Whatever floats your boat.


 I'm not trying to be argumentative - it just doesn't make sense to me. You angle your wrist so you can reach around the neck to the fretboard. Changing the scale length of the strings doesn't effect this at all. Having the guitar hang higher up your body or clocking the bridge and neck would be only way to reduce the angle of your wrist.


----------



## jwade (Oct 8, 2014)

No need to clutter up buddy's thread, go google 'multiscale electric guitars' and read up.


----------



## esp_eraser (Oct 9, 2014)

Second from front


----------



## Maggai (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## esp_eraser (Oct 24, 2014)

One in front 








Green dots


----------



## esp_eraser (Oct 26, 2014)

Mooooaaarrr updates you ask? 
Sure! 













Thanks to capoeiraesp for the updates 

Cant wait


----------



## esp_eraser (Nov 5, 2014)

Fresh updates:

And in good company it seems 

















Close now.... I can feel it


----------



## esp_eraser (Dec 20, 2014)

I think its time to share some more love in this thread... 





























































Just hangin about


----------



## esp_eraser (Dec 20, 2014)

And a couple I forgot to add last week 





How sweet she has a birthday


----------



## A_Alexandrov (Dec 20, 2014)

That's how you do a scarf joint - barely noticeable. And the wood combo is amazing. Great work.


----------



## immortalx (Dec 20, 2014)

The photo with the hanging bodies... priceless!


----------



## CD1221 (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome looking guitar!

Are those small circles in the neck a natural part of the timber?


----------



## patsanger (Dec 20, 2014)

DAMN! That's such a great combo of woods!


----------



## esp_eraser (Dec 21, 2014)

CD1221 said:


> Awesome looking guitar!
> 
> Are those small circles in the neck a natural part of the timber?



Im actually not sure to be honest


----------



## SD83 (Dec 21, 2014)

Judging only from the neck blank in the first post, they most likely are.


----------



## Samark (Dec 21, 2014)

That neck looks incredible!! Jealous!

I am also super excited to see the red/white guitar with the reverse headstock! Love Ormsby's headstock designs


----------



## esp_eraser (Jan 11, 2015)

And........
ENDGAME 













It is complete


----------



## asher (Jan 11, 2015)

Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 11, 2015)

Mega score, dude. That thing looks fantastic.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 11, 2015)

and waiting for you to be taken home...


----------



## Eliguy666 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking gorgeous as ever, that pme looks almost like an ambrosia maple .


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 12, 2015)

HOLY MOTHER! 

I expect a pic-heavy NGD in the near future...


----------



## electriceye (Jan 12, 2015)

OK, nice build and all....But did anyone else notice the lightning bolt inlay on that red-stained neck in those pics?? Holy crap!!!


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 12, 2015)

Fabulous!


----------



## Renkenstein (Jan 12, 2015)

Holy shit...this just became my favorite guitar of the run!

http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab353/esp_eraser/update10.jpg

The difference between bare wood and that one coat. Magic Ormsby finishing piss. 

I still think that carvetop SX is the sexiest model Ormsby offers though. Love how that maple curl curves around the corner from top to sides.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Jan 12, 2015)

^
This run is ridiculously awesome looking. Sick looking guitar man.

Also, SSJ Goku guitar this run?! BEAST!


----------



## esp_eraser (Jan 12, 2015)

DancingCloseToU said:


> ^
> This run is ridiculously awesome looking. Sick looking guitar man.
> 
> Also, SSJ Goku guitar this run?! BEAST!



Thanks mate 

The dbz is actully a custom and the inspiration/prototype for the new fantasy run (sold out)
Head over to the dealer groups forum and check out more pics in the ormsby thread

I just cant wait to get home and play my guitar... feekkkk


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 12, 2015)

DancingCloseToU said:


> ^
> This run is ridiculously awesome looking. Sick looking guitar man.
> 
> Also, SSJ Goku guitar this run?! BEAST!


----------



## esp_eraser (Feb 20, 2015)

My NGD!!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...gd-ormsby-hypemachine-claro-walnut-burl.htmly


----------

